# Solved: cannot send out e-mail through Outlook Express



## Basia (Jul 5, 2005)

I am receiving e-mail through my Outlook Express; however, I cannot send. I called my provider (Cable Network) and they told me that they could not help me because it was not a Cable problem, but a Microsoft Problem. I was told that whenever Mircrosoft updates this happens to some people. Please help! Thank you. Barbara


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

check you have the correct smtp server address

tools>
accounts>
mail tab>
click on the default account >
properties>

you should see the server address 
one will probably be pop.xxx.xxx
the other smtp.xxxx.xxx
although not always this 
but check its right for your ISP


----------



## Basia (Jul 5, 2005)

Hello ETAF, Thank you for your response to my cry for help. I did do as you said and this is what I found:

account type connection

bobmail mail any availabled;
mail.charter.net mail (default) Local Area Network
POP 3 mail any available
sainte-mail mail any available

When this first happened, I called Charter support, as they are my provider. I then listened to an automated voice directing me to the Charter web site which I opened as directed by the automated directions. I was told that this would correct my OE problem as well. It did not. I am e-mailing you from my husband's laptop, which has not been affected. We are both connected to the same service, so I don't know why my e-mail does not work. Should I change the default to sainte-mail, and if so, how do I do that? Thank you very much. Barbara


----------



## Augie65 (Mar 24, 2005)

If Charter is your ISP, then try this guide to setup Outlook Express to Charter.


----------



## Basia (Jul 5, 2005)

Hi Augie, I did as you directed and it didn't work. Then I went to my Outbox and deleted around 10 of the messages I had tried to send in the past 2 days, and then it worked. I was receiving this message when I was sending:
Some errors occurred while processing the requested tasks. Please review the list of errors below for more details. - An unknown error has occurred. Subject "Emailing: change of register ad. 1=1=07.wps', Account: "sainte-mail", Server:'smtp.charter.net,'Protocol SMTP, Server Response: '550 Message identified as SPAM - Please visit http://www.Charter.com/postmaster; Port:25, Secure (SSL): No, Server Error:550, Error Number: Ox800CCC69 soooooooooo I went to my Spam and checked out all the settings and decided it was not that. Then I realized that "change of register ad" was one of the e-mails that was stuck in the outbox. I deleted all of the stuck mail there and sent an e-mail and it went through. I don't know why this happened. It never did before. I thank you very much for your assistance. Always;, Barbara


----------



## Augie65 (Mar 24, 2005)

You are very welcome. 
Glad you were able to sort it out.


----------

